

 How do you assess someone's Github profile? - billybob
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/82973/how-would-you-assess-a-programmers-github-profile
From programmers.stackexchange.com:<p>"Lots of people in the open source community say they strongly consider a candidate's Github profile when hiring.<p>I'm active on Github, with a few projects of my own and some contributions to others. But looking at my own profile as if I were an employer, I see a lot of noise: projects I cloned but never contributed to, etc. The projects and patches I'm proud of don't stand out.<p>If you assess people's Github profiles, how do you do it? And as a developer, should I do anything differently - for example, delete cloned repos I'm not actively working on?"
======
wccrawford
I would ignore anything cloned but never changed.

I would think patches were someone who was slightly pro-active in fixing
things. (More so with more patches.)

I would think original repos were someone that had ideas or wanted to learn
things, depending on the nature of the repo.

And I would examine actual code to see their style and ability.

... Pretty much like I'd evaluate a resume and code sample for an interview.
Which is why I prefer to see GitHub account when applicants apply for a job.

